# Mustard Greens w/ tasso, Pinto Beans w/ hocks ~ Foamheart



## foamheart (Sep 2, 2018)

Southern food, comfort food, soul food, all perfectly good nomenclature. As a kid the family had many Sunday suppers all together at the table. It wasn't uncommon for it to be all veggies. No, we weren't farmers but I had a Pop who sure wanted to be. He referred to himself as a gentleman farmer. LOL, he'd work all day at the plant and come home and stand in the garden till dark:30. Ok, I stay with the topic.

Actually we ate really well, better than most, and we appreciated it most of the time.

One of the favorites was a big pot of pinto beans with sow belly or ham hocks, mustard greens, smothered potatoes, and hot cornbread. The greens usually had seasoning meat and the taters some slices of onion. BTW the secret to good greens is just a pinch of sugar!

I now know a person who raises veggies for the local restaurants. He occasional shares probably his left-over....LOL He brings me these little bunches of mustard greens. young and very tender. AND so clean, anyway...... You don't need to pull the stems and veins and I doubt I even need to trim the ends. Nice greens. 

Its nasty raing outside again for the second day non-stop, I had other plans for supper tonite for the ball-game, but I may go put on some pinto's, maybe taters later I am sure I have buttermilk for corn bread.....  We'll see.....

Here is what a pot of amazing mustard greens with tasso looks like.








I have a brisket for tomorrow and wondering why I bought it about now, I think they said its supposed to continue to rain all week long (its Skelly's fault, he started it all and then just left!). Yes I can smoke in the rain, but it is just not as much fun....

Going to go look at what kind of beans I have hidden.


----------



## motocrash (Sep 2, 2018)

Lookin' like a great start Kevin.You aren't jokin',those greens are primo,no stems and seeds..er veins.


----------



## foamheart (Sep 2, 2018)

I found a bag of pinto beans in the pantry, I only found one hock so I threw in some back trim also. When I was a youngster one hock might of made it, but that was long long ago. Now since I cure and smoke 'em myself I make sure its a lot fuller pot!

Small bean pot is making happy noises....... And the smell!







After an hour+ the water is getting kind of dirty looking!







The kitchen is really starting to smell good.


----------



## foamheart (Sep 2, 2018)

motocrash said:


> Lookin' like a great start Kevin.You aren't jokin',those greens are primo,no stems and seeds..er veins.



Thanks MC

Only way I know to mess this meal up, is by trying to make it even better.

It smells so good, the whole house does, its like how your hands smell when you are smoking bacon.


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 2, 2018)

Killen me with the beans ! Been on 48 hrs of clear liquid and jello . That's what I get for going to the doctor.  
Be watching for the beans .


----------



## foamheart (Sep 2, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> Killen me with the beans ! Been on 48 hrs of clear liquid and jello . That's what I get for going to the doctor.
> Be watching for the beans .



Mustard greens and beans together? LOL.... only thing missing is corn to scrub out the pipes while cleaning them out....LOL  But it tastes sooooo good, and good for you? Its like the only thing I know like that. Wait I bet that's what the cornbread is for? ROFLMAO!


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 4, 2018)

Foam, Your greens,beans and hocks look like an awesome bowl of goodness coming together. Your rain issues are going to get worse according to the news ! like


----------



## foamheart (Sep 4, 2018)

crazymoon said:


> Foam, Your greens,beans and hocks look like an awesome bowl of goodness coming together. Your rain issues are going to get worse according to the news ! like



Thanks

Its been raining here for two weeks already, grounds wet. But I have beer, Jack, electricity, A/C, and a butt cured ready to smoke and a few hocks also.

I also have some eye of round to make jerky and plenty of beef for some more pepperoni stix.

I'll keep busy somehow.  LOL

BTW the old Navy's SOSUS system makes for a great tracking system. Been using it for..... well its was still Secret when I started. They don't miss much. Check it out.

https://www.nrlmry.navy.mil/tc_pages/tc_home.html

See underwater is exactly like above the water with mountains, ridges, valleys, rivers, etc.... There are actually well known trails like a interstate highways commonly used underwater. Both sides have been mapping these for 60 to 75 years, top secretly. These are where the sub chasers fly over looking and in known spots permanent automatic sonar tracking systems are established. We know temperature, speeds, direction, etc of currents when when its changed we know something is there or passed by.  Ain't we smart? LOL 

You remember a few years back when the Chinese sent out fishing boats to ram and move out our survey vessels trying to operate just outside their new submarine harbor? We were mapping their routes and they didn't like it.


----------



## tropics (Sep 4, 2018)

Kevin them beans are looking good to me.Never had the greens 
Richie


----------



## foamheart (Sep 4, 2018)

tropics said:


> Kevin them beans are looking good to me.Never had the greens
> Richie



Your wife would give up pecan pies for mustard greens! <Chuckles>

Southerners eat all kinds of greens, mustard , turnip, collard, spinach, kale, chard, hell if we can't find anything else we eat weeds like thistles and dandelions. All of which are very gentle laxatives also, We make a "Green Gumbo" during the Lent season, its called a "Gumbo Z'herbes" in Louisiana. Most cultures have it or something close, the indians called it a purge, the mountain folks called it a spring tonic, many names in various cultures. 

Tastes great and its less filling and healthy.


----------

